
Ask HN: What are the open source telecom projects to contribute? - kshk123
I have 12+ years experience as a professional working for different telecom software companies. I would now like to contribute to some open source telecom projects in the areas like NFV, LTE, 5G, IoT etc. Can anybody please tell me what would be the best projects to get involved with?
======
iSloth
Have you seen - [http://osmocom.org](http://osmocom.org)

I had followed the OpenGGSN project for a while, which is now under this
umbrella of open source telco projects.

Some cool things there, I've used a few for some basic testing however I'm not
sure if anyone is actually using them in any kind of production network.

From my previous experience most seemed to work, but did miss some fairly
basic/standard features if you were comparing to an off the shelf box.

~~~
kshk123
Thank you very much.

------
JoachimSchipper
I'm not sure what exactly you're looking for, but there is at least one open-
source GSM base station ([http://openbts.org/](http://openbts.org/)).

~~~
kshk123
Thanks for your reply. I am looking to contribute for an open source project
which is working in the telecom domain.

